# What's the best way to kill off a huge Willow stump



## mainstation (Dec 6, 2011)

I just had a huge White/Weeping Willow removed from my backyard and all that remains is 60" stump.  I cannot afford to have a guy come in a grind it and don't want it to "sucker out" in the Spring.  What is some of he best ways to ensure it dies away.  
Thanks.


----------



## maplewoodshelby (Dec 6, 2011)

Garlon 4 sprayed on stump.  If near water use rodeo herbicide


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 6, 2011)

I just cut it low . . . and let Mother Nature take care of the rest . . . it took awhile but it's completely gone now . . . I did end up whacking it with an ax and pickax towards the end when it was getting punky.


----------



## ClassicSWC (Dec 6, 2011)

I have used charcoal in the past. The intent is not to set it on fire, but to draw all the moisture out. I alwyas used small amounts a couple of times rather than a lot all at once.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Salt is supposed to work, too.
I've tried it on maple but they don't always sucker out after cutting so I don't know for sure if it worked or not.

I've also drilled holes and used "stump remover" on a huge pine stump with a "control" stump next to it with none.
Both stumps are still there.


----------



## holland_patrick (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been listening to easy gardening on my way to work(a great show look it up on I tunes it's free) what the host says is to drill a bunch of large holes the use a mixture of evaporated milk and compost premoteer mixed together. Then cover with leaves and it should be gone quick


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2011)

If your looking to just make sure it is dead - pile a coffee can worth of salt on top of it.  The water softener stuff will work.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 6, 2011)

I read somewhere once that you can pour some salt solution over a stump and deer will chew it for the salt. Might be fun to see the deer, but could leave a dead spot on the ground if too much salt runs off.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 6, 2011)

At a minimum, drill a bunch of holes in it.  Salt sounds good to kill it.  After that, the holes will facilitate it rotting quickly.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 6, 2011)

I bet if you saturated it with a herbacide like round up or weed be gone,  it would leech down into the roots and kill it.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 6, 2011)

I know the stuff you put in camper portapottys will eat it. DISCLAIMER nothing will grow there for a few years.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 6, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> At a minimum, drill a bunch of holes in it.  Salt sounds good to kill it.  After that, the holes will facilitate it rotting quickly.



+1
Good to drill it now or this  spring, it'll sprout like crazy if you don't. Salt all winter to soak in the roots. Deer may eat it for the salt if deer in your area.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 7, 2011)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> I read somewhere once that you can pour some salt solution over a stump and deer will chew it for the salt. Might be fun to see the deer, but could leave a dead spot on the ground if too much salt runs off.



Mineral will work even better than salt. You can get it either in block or granular form.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Dec 7, 2011)

When I cut a tree that is likely to come back, I usually paint the stump with straight round up. It is best to apply it asap after cutting. It almost always does the trick.


----------



## lukem (Dec 7, 2011)

If you really want to get serious, paint the freshly cut stump with Tordon RTU.


----------



## bioman (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 what lukem said


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Joe Matthews said:
			
		

> When I cut a tree that is likely to come back, I usually paint the stump with straight round up. It is best to apply it asap after cutting. It almost always does the trick.



This is the exact method I use.

Straight glyphosate, applied to the stump right after cutting.


----------

